# CWD: A Rocky Mountain Perspective



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

How old are you, otcarcher? Twelve? Your latest yammering amounts to a CWD version of "I know you are, but what am I?" And while you're flying over Area 51 wearing your conspiracy underoos, please note that this isn't the Deer Forum; I believe that we're posting on the Wildlife Diseases forum, although given your fog-bound state, I imagine that you're easily confused.

Why am I here? Perhaps you missed it, but the Mi DNR's CWD proposed guidelines were released last week. Oddly enough, I thought that this forum might be a good place to share what I've seen in the West, and perhaps indulge in rational, intelligent conversation. Then you showed up, and put an end to that notion.

Regarding Colorado, one of our children has lived there since '05. We spend at least a month per year in that state, most of it in the Gunnison/CB area or RMNP. We were there for ten days in May, and we'll return in September. As for you, I believe that the only 'Scouting trip' you'll be taking will be in the I-80 rest areas. Have a ball, as they say.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

You have no desire to actually discuss this here. That is quite obvious. Just keep blaming CWD for all of it "ajax". Couldn't possibly be exponential losses of habitat, booming predator populations, winter losses, or successively poor fawn recruitment.

So, you made reference to the article you posted. Let's discuss it then. In your own words, what does the article you referenced tell us? What conclusion did you personally make because of it?


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

Which article? I posted links to five. Btw, tell me about the booming predator population along the Front Range, Mr Colorado...


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

While you're at it, please feel free to comment on these. Or are you only interested in actual discussion when it's fear-mongering CWD? Keep in mind, I'm not saying CWD doesn't have any impact. I am saying, however, it is not solely responsible for population declines like those like yourself may try to convince others of. 


https://www.denverpost.com/2014/08/...ation-declining-wildlife-officials-seek-help/

https://www.denverpost.com/2014/07/13/deer-declining-across-colorado-and-west/

And if you would like to know the contributing factor to why I made my first comment in this thread regarding funding and why CWD fears matter..... 

http://www.cpr.org/news/story/colorado-s-mule-deer-decline-so-may-conservation-funding

There are literally hundreds of these. Care to have a responsible discussion regarding this, or just stick with CWD being solely responsible?


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

ajax said:


> Which article? I posted links to five. Btw, tell me about the booming predator population along the Front Range, Mr Colorado...


I don't know, maybe the one you've quoted multiple times.


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

I never said that CWD was solely responsible. So once again, I feel the need to point out that you lie whenever it suits your need. And those articles that you're hanging your game on are over four years old. Now, which of the more current articles that I posted would you like to discuss? You were all hot & bothered in that direction a little over an hour ago. What changed? I'm betting that you didn't crack a link.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

ajax said:


> I never said that CWD was solely responsible. So once again, I feel the need to point out that you lie whenever it suits your need. And those articles that you're hanging your game on are over four years old. Now, which of the more current articles that I posted would you like to discuss? You were all hot & bothered in that direction a little over an hour ago. What changed? I'm betting that you didn't crack a link.


You obviously don't know jack about me, or my background. So, are we going to discuss these things, or resort to your typical attacking responses you've done elsewhere for years?


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Since you like attacking others for math skills, let's see some of your own. 

Care to show any of us how a disease that effects 16% of older bucks, which make up less than 10% of the deer population, is reducing deer populations by 40%? I'd love to see that math.

The math it takes to conclude such nonsense will look similar to the same math building a car like this ......


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

otcarcher said:


> You obviously don't know jack about me, or my background. So, are we going to discuss these things, or resort to your typical attacking responses you've done elsewhere for years?


Didn't read a one, did you?


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

ajax said:


> Didn't read a one, did you?


Nice deflection. Yes, I did. Its apparent you're more interested in playing childish games and fear-mongering than carrying on a productive conversation you claim is so important. You can play those games on your time, "ajax". I'm done wasting my time with you.


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

otcarcher said:


> Care to show any of us how a disease that effects 16% of older bucks, which make up less than 10% of the deer population, is reducing deer populations by 40%? I'd love to see that math.
> 
> The math it takes to conclude such nonsense will look similar to the same math building a car like this ......


Why do you insist on making things up? NOWHERE in the DP story that I linked to does it refer to 'Older' bucks, or the percentage that older bucks comprise of the statewide herd. In fact, here's the quote containing the 16% number-

_"Chronic wasting disease, which attacks the brain of deer, elk and moose, has infected up to 16 percent of male animals tested in parts of Colorado, data show — compelling state wildlife managers to fight back."_

And the 40% number came from an entirely different part of the story, one that referenced the deer herd in Boulder. Here's _that _quote_-

"For example, state biologists point to a beloved herd of 500 deer in foothills by Boulder — near the National Center for Atmospheric Research — that dwindled to about 300. Testing on the herd showed 40 percent of the males had CWD._"

What you've done is two conflate two different portions of a story while adding words that don't exist in the original. How do you explain that, other than you're a pathological liar?


----------



## Lily Furina (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/061201j.aspx

*Study: chronic wasting disease spread through blood, saliva, blood-feeding insects – Ticks!*

Chronic wasting disease might be passed in the blood and saliva of infected deer, according to a Colorado State University-led study published in the Oct. 6 edition of Science.

Researchers say the findings raise new questions about whether the disease can be spread by blood-sucking insects or social contact between animals. Moreover, the evidence suggests that no tissue from an infected animal can be considered free of disease-causing prions.

Chronic wasting disease is a degenerative brain disease in cervids characterized by weight loss leading to death. It was discovered in 1967 in mule deer at a wildlife research facility in Colorado. Today, CWD has been found in free-ranging and captive deer and elk in 14 states and two Canadian provinces.

The research team tested the blood, saliva, feces, and urine of CWD-infected deer to determine how the disease is passed between animals. Infectious prions were discovered in the animals' tonsils as soon as three months after exposure to saliva or blood from an infected deer.

Scientists have been at a loss as to how animals were infecting one another with the fatal disease agent. "This study shows for the first time that CWD can be passed to deer that come into contact with the blood and saliva of infected deer," said study leader, Dr. Edward A. Hoover, a CSU Distinguished Professor in the Department of Microbiology.

Grooming, licking, and nuzzling are important social interactions among deer and elk—behaviors that are accompanied by salivary exchange.

Although there are no known cases of CWD transmission to humans, people should avoid bodily fluids from CWD and other prion infections, Dr. Hoover said. "The study also causes us to reconsider a potential role for blood-feeding insects such as mosquitoes and ticks in the transmission of CWD or other prion infections," he added.

---

The widespread tick population explosion coincides with the spred of CWD-INFECTED animals.

Of course we all know that the massive tick populaiton is due the the invasion of the coyotes and the demise of the fox. Unless steps are taking to reduce the populaiton of coyotes our deer hunting will soon come to an end.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lily Furina said:


> https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/061201j.aspx
> 
> *Study: chronic wasting disease spread through blood, saliva, blood-feeding insects – Ticks!*
> 
> ...


Russian bot?


----------



## Lily Furina (Jan 15, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Russian bot?


lol Yah Russina bot I am! We want your ticks in Russia.....and your coyotes. sheeez!


----------

